# Free: Old belt sander



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Any of you guys into refurbishing Old shop tools? I've got a Rockwell sander that is free to a good home. Only catch is it has to be gone by next Wednesday or it goes to the scrap yard. SHOP CLEAN OUT. 

FB


----------



## g_mo (Jun 27, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## FISH BAIT (Jun 7, 2004)

Sander is gone. Thanks SGrim


----------

